# Franchi Affinity



## csysimons (Nov 30, 2014)

Like new Franchi Affinity. Bought it new in August. Shot 3 boxes of shells while shooting skeet. Not shooting enough to keep it. 28″ Barrel, 3 factory chokes included. Asking $650 OBO


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

12 gauge or 20 gauge?


----------



## csysimons (Nov 30, 2014)

12 gauge, sorry for leaving that out


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

3"?


----------



## csysimons (Nov 30, 2014)

Can shoot up to a 3"


----------



## csysimons (Nov 30, 2014)

sold


----------

